# WAVELAB audiomontage: CD brennen



## rodolfo (16. März 2006)

liebe w-kundige,

ich habe soeben eine AUDIOMONTAGE in wavelab erstellt - solche
dateien haben offenbar das proprietäre MON-format - möchte eine cd
brennen, was log.weise nur mit der wavelab-brennersoftware
funktioniert  --  bloß: unter CD RECORDER findet die software bei mir
keinen brenner (obwohl ich einen habe und damit z.b. wavelab
wave-dateien gebrannt habe).

WAS TUN

die datei läßt sich offenbar auch weder konvertieren, noch anders
abspeichern noch exportieren ...

vielen vielen dank im voraus

manfredo


----------



## Dieter3628 (7. April 2006)

Hallo rodolfo,

die Datei *.mon in WaveLab ist sozusagen die ToDo-Liste einer Montage. Hierin steht, welche Anweisungen an Deinen Originalaufnahmen zu welcher Zeit ausgeführt werden müssen, damit das Ergebnis Deiner Montage (Schnitte, Mix, Effekte usw.) entsteht . Die *.mon benötigt man, um die Produktion "abzumischen" (rendern in WaveLab) bzw. fortzusetzten. Wenn man die Produktion auf CD-ROM sichern will, muss man die benutzten Audiodateien (Roh-Aufnahmen), die zugehörige *.mon und die *.gpk (Hüllkurven) aus dem Projektordner sichern.

Vermutlich willst Du aber das Ergebnis der Montage auf Audio-CD brennen. Zunächst must Du über den Reiter "Marker" Track-Anfang und -Ende setzen. Danach wird im Reiter "CD" der Knopf "CD Brennen" aktiv. WaveLab arbeitet mit dem unter Windows installiertem Brenner. Unter http://www.steinberg.de gibt updates, die auch die Unterstützung neuerer Brenner mitbringen.

Wenn das nicht geht (warum auch immer), gibt es den Weg, die Montage zu rendern (finale *.wav-Datei erzeugen) und diese mit einem externen Brennprogramm auf CD-Audio zu brennen. Rendern findet man unter Optionen/Masterbereich verwenden: im sich öffnenden Fenster ->  "Render", dort dann "finale Datei, 44,1 kHz/16 bit usw.

Viel Erfolg, Gruß Dieter


----------

